# A new HT guy!



## krupe (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello, I have a 13x12 room that I'm looking to make my new home theater, we're having our basement finished by a contractor and are trying to decide if we should have the speaker wire recessed behind the drywall. We're unsure of what system to go with, though hoping to complete the room under 5,000 for the system (speakers, projector, receiver..). Please post any set ups you would go with


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

First off welcome to the Shack.

Personally I would have the wiring all run behind the drywall for a nice clean set-up. I'd also have it run through conduit in case I ever wanted to upgrade an HDMI or other cable.

Are you planning on floor standing, bookshelf, on-wall or in-wall?

Can you give us an idea of what you like or systems you've had in the past? There are a lot of great system out there and having an idea of your preferences will help us make some recommendations.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack! Please visit us often.

I agree that running the wiring in the wall makes a neater installation. But, you need to plan ahead for additional channels. At least wire for 7.1 - 3 across the front, 2 on the side walls, 2 in the back plus the subwoofer. There are other variations that take the channel count up to 11.1. Those extra channels, at least for now, are wired up front. So additional cabling from the front to the equipment area may be worthwhile.


----------



## krupe (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the posts so far, im thinking of doing bookshelf speakers does anyone have any system suggestions(links) thanks


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

krupe said:


> Thanks for all the posts so far, im thinking of doing bookshelf speakers does anyone have any system suggestions(links) thanks


Look at HSU
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/hybrid2pkg.html

Look at Focal - except for their subs, look at places like SVS and HSU for subs
http://www.musicdirect.com/search.aspx?searchterm=focal chorus

http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers

http://www.hsuresearch.com/subwoofers.html


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to The Shack! Are you wanting commercial bookshelf speakers or DIY?


----------

